# Need Help Guys



## speero_m (Jan 5, 2007)

HI GUYS...WHAT IS THE DIFF BETWEEN THE LIGHT THAT IM USING, AND THE LIGHTS I FIND ON DIFF SITES www.insidesun.com . MINE COMES ALL READY TO USE, I JUST PUT THE LAMPS MH OR HPS, AND BOTH OF THEM WORK.THEY SAY U NEED DIFF BALLASTS?? AM I USING THE WRONG LIGHT OR MY LIGHT IS MODERATLY GOOD BUT NOT THAT GOOD? HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE LIGHT...
NOTE: A APPRECIATE A THOROUGH EXPLANATION? THANKS


----------



## KID (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey speero,
        Those dont look like any MH or HPS Ive ever seen.Does the bulb have any writing on it?Or the ballast part??You say it has a switchable ballast,is there a switch for that??


----------



## speero_m (Jan 5, 2007)

Here Are Pics Of The Lamp One Is Written On 400w Metal Halide Daylight 50hz
 High Intesity Discharge Lamp 400w  50hz

What Do  U Think?


----------



## speero_m (Jan 5, 2007)

Here Are Pics Of The Lamp One Is Written On 400w Metal Halide Daylight 50hz
 High Intesity Discharge Lamp 400w  50hz

What Do  U Think?....


----------



## KID (Jan 5, 2007)

High Intensity Discharge does not always mean HPS.It could be a MH.All MH bulbs Ive seen have a bulb like shape.HPS are a little sleeker,but I hadent seen straight ones before.Never seen them before.Maybe someone else can give you some info on them.LOL.
                    Happy Growing
                             KID


----------



## speero_m (Jan 5, 2007)

So How Can I Know?


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 5, 2007)

on the lights it says 220v, are they plugged into a 220 outlet?


----------



## KID (Jan 5, 2007)

They are MH by the packaging.Maybe someone else will have a clue.LOL.
                                             Happy Growing.KID


----------



## speero_m (Jan 5, 2007)

The Lights That Im Using....i Saw Them Mostly Used In My Country To Light Building Or On Bill Boards Or Privete Villas...i Don't Know Im Lost Now Kid...


----------



## KID (Jan 5, 2007)

They are MH.They should be ok for vegging.Keep an eye on the heat factor as stoney bud said.Try upgrading to a HPS for flowering if you can.Good Luck.


----------



## speero_m (Jan 5, 2007)

They Are Plugged To  220v And Here Is A Pic Of The Built In Ballast System


----------



## speero_m (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Kid


----------



## speero_m (Jan 5, 2007)

They Do Not Have  Switch ,  That My Question How Both Of My Lamps Work The Hps And Mh....or Its That All The Lamps Are All Mh And Not Hps?


----------



## Growdude (Jan 5, 2007)

speero_m said:
			
		

> They Do Not Have Switch , That My Question How Both Of My Lamps Work The Hps And Mh....or Its That All The Lamps Are All Mh And Not Hps?


 
I do not understand this question. lights are either MH or HPS.

The bulb in the first picture is MH.
The bulbs in the next picture are HPS.

Its very easy to tell when lit, MH is white/blue light and a HPS is orange in color.

P.S. Are you saying both of these bulbs work in that first fixture?


----------



## speero_m (Jan 5, 2007)

Exactly They Both Work..? And Yes The Mh That I Have White/blue And The Second Pic Is Hps With Orange Spectrum


----------



## KID (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry speero.Im stumped here.Maybe someone else can help.The picture of the ballast says High pressure mercury.I dont belive its the same as high pressure sodium.If its more a mercury vapor lamp(which I think it is),you would be better off with something s-else for flowering.Mercury vapor are slightly out of the light spectrum plants need.I believe they run hotter too.I hope someone who Knows what these are chime in.Dont worry though.Keep the heat off the plants.Put your hand under the light for a whole minute at the top of the plants.If it gets uncomoftable,your plants wont like it either.Youll have to raise them up.LOL
PS how are the plants doing??


----------



## Growdude (Jan 5, 2007)

I think it is for mercury vapor or metal halide, but not high pressure sodium.
It might work in there but dont use it as it could cause early failiure or even fire.
But use it with the metal halide as it for sure is for that bulb.


----------



## speero_m (Jan 5, 2007)

Well These Are Todays Pics? They Seem Ok Just Moved Them To Bigger Pots...


----------



## KID (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking good.Light seems to be working ok.theyre not stretching that teribly.Have you fertilized yet? KID


----------



## speero_m (Jan 5, 2007)

No FER,       Q They Should Stretch? Shouldn't They Be Bushy?


----------



## KID (Jan 5, 2007)

Some strain stretch more than others.You can top or train them to keep them shorter and to keep an even canopy.I like vegging with flourescents because I can keep the light closer to the plants,especially the first few weeks.Some may dissagree though.Theyre looking good.Have you checked the runoff PH yet??

PS You may also want to let them dry up a little more between
waterings.They Kinda look a little overwatered.How well does your soil drain??


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey Speero_m, we all have to get on the same page as far as what your lights are.

MH

HPS

The MH light can run in a switchable ballast or you can put an HPS in the same fixture IF the ballest is switchable. If it isn't, you may have a problem.

If the ballast is a MH/HPS switchable ballast, it should say so clearly on it's box or paperwork that came with it. It should also tell you what type of bulb to use in the fixture.


----------



## KID (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey stoney,Look at the pics of the ballast he posted.It says metal halide or high pressure mercury.I "think" that means mercury vapor.But he does have MH in ther now.
You may want to read the posts


----------



## speero_m (Jan 5, 2007)

i have MH inside.the lamp that is installed now has white/blue spec and the other lamp the hps has orange...and the light is exactly the one used on bill boards....or to light a building from outside.....and guys i swear no switch!


----------



## KID (Jan 5, 2007)

Im sure speero would appreciate a response from you stoney.Sorry Im a little testy today,Ive been working too hard.Peace out bro.
And LOL speero,Im leaving this thread for a while.KID


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 6, 2007)

KID said:
			
		

> Hey stoney,Look at the pics of the ballast he posted.It says metal halide or high pressure mercury.I "think" that means mercury vapor.But he does have MH in ther now.
> You may want to read the posts
> 
> _Last edited by KID : Yesterday at 09:00 PM._


 
Oh oh.....last edited usually means some anger was taken out. I hope not. I did read the entire post and found it somewhat confusing. I saw the pictures and the bulbs. The impression I got was that he had already tested the bulbs and that they were working correctly in the same fixture. If this is so, then the info on the box/ballast is misleading. That's why I asked him to read the information that came with the lights and the fixture and ballast. 



			
				KID said:
			
		

> Im sure speero would appreciate a response from you stoney.Sorry Im a little testy today,Ive been working too hard.Peace out bro. And LOL speero,Im leaving this thread for a while.KID


 
Hey, I sure didn't mean to step on your toes with my response to speero. I'm very confused about exactly what he has. I won't offer any advice until I'm sure what he's got for fixture, ballast and bulbs.


speero, let me know what you find out after reading ALL of the paperwork that came with your lighting supplies.

1. Type of ballast
2. Type of bulbs
3. Type of fixture

Without knowing what these are for SURE, it would be crazy to use them randomly. In the worst case, it could burn your house down. Also, many many types of lights are used to light building and billboards. The type of light is what it says it is on it's paperwork that was included when you bought it, or at least on the box it came in. I've never bought a ballast that didn't come with very specific data in the same box. The same for the fixture. What did yours say?


----------



## speero_m (Jan 6, 2007)

thats the info on the box .....and kid all your responses were very helpfull thanks alot....


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.dominodubai.com/neptune2.html

there is the page for it stoney, its mostly in italian though, i got it to translate some of it and it says thats it for MH or HPS lamps.


----------



## speero_m (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks cyberquest you found it!!!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah wasnt the easiest thing to find, and then i had to find a way to translate it cause it was all in italian. 

just trying to help you get things figured out.


----------



## speero_m (Jan 6, 2007)

you did trust me u did...but u didnt tell is the light ok for growing should i remove the protective glass covering the light? or ???


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 6, 2007)

i wanted stoney to look at that info and give his opinion on it, i dont want to give you the WRONG advice. 

the page about the light is not very informative on actually specs on the light itself, from what i could translate off the page its saying its for use with MH of HPS bulbs. 

as far as removing the glass from the light, i think i read that glass will block some of the rays its putting out. this is something else i think you should wait for a more experienced grower to advise you about.

for now until you figure out whats going on i would just keep them a good safe distance away from the light so you dont burn the plants. they say 20-22 inches from the top of the plants with a MH of HPS light.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 6, 2007)

Speero, was there any paper instructions in the box?


----------



## speero_m (Jan 6, 2007)

stoney bud look at previous posts u missed some thanks


----------



## Growdude (Jan 6, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> http://www.dominodubai.com/neptune2.html
> 
> there is the page for it stoney, its mostly in italian though, i got it to translate some of it and it says thats it for MH or HPS lamps.


 
This is not for your light, it clearly says 250 watt and yours is 400w.

Use it with your MH bulb you will be fine.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 6, 2007)

the one on the bottom right hand side of that page is a 400w one, the top two are 250w.

i think they make MH bulbs that are like HPS in color, that might be the bulb you have.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm very sorry, but there is way too much here at doubt. I see HPS bulbs. I see a single MH light in a MH fixture. I don't see a single MH bulb that is not in a fixture. I've never seen a MH bulb that looks like a HPS bulb.

I'm sorry man. I don't want to burn your house down either. You're going to have to figure out what you have.

I give up.

Good luck man.


----------



## KID (Jan 6, 2007)

Use the MH and any other bbulbs designed for the fixture/ballast,and youll be as safe as anyone else.I would invest in a HPS for flower if you can swing it.Beruit are you kidding?KID


----------



## speero_m (Jan 7, 2007)

welcome back kid!you know beirut? im going to do that and i already bought the hps waiting for the flowering stage. Thanks


----------



## juicyjay99 (Jan 9, 2007)

not yet its goin to take a week or so


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 9, 2007)

hey i have been reading your post looks like you should use mh in that fixture and use the hps you just got. just to be safe oh and dont take that glass out its for your saftey and it should allow you to put your light closer to your plants. you will need to buy a meduim size fan to cool it beacuse of the ballast and the bulb being in the same fixture. just make sure you have a fan blowing on it if you want to get those temps down it the 85-75's i had some thing like that and with theballast and the bulb in the same fixture got it around 36 in's from top of my plants with temps around 85-90 not so good.so i took a apart and made a remote ballst got it to 18 inch's with temps around 70-80 thats with the fan blowing on the bulb.


----------

